# 720 Bobcat Enough Machine



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes, she will work.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Isn't that a thirty plus year old machine? I had a 722 in 1982 and it had an engine that I seem to remember was same as a Ford Pinto, a rel piece of junk. I doubt a machine that old could be a reliable value. It's Operating Weight is 1200 and Tipping Weight 2400, which should be more than adequate for a pallet of bees, but probably not a tote of syrup. 
The Bobcat salesman who took my 722 in as a trade in later told me it had been bought by another beekeeper. I felt sorry for him. Around here I don't think you can buy much of a bobcat for less than $10-$15000.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Will work just fine.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Will it pick up two pallets of doubles? What's its weight rating? I have a 753 and it has an 1100 lb weight rating. I bet the 720 is around 800.


----------



## Horse Shoe (Apr 10, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Will it pick up two pallets of doubles? What's its weight rating? I have a 753 and it has an 1100 lb weight rating. I bet the 720 is around 800.



From a spec sheet I found. 

• Operating Weight: 4230 lbs 
• Rated Operating Capacity (SAE): 1200 Lbs
• Tipping Load: 2400 Lbs

Thanks, 
HS


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Mark, Our 752B picks up 4 pallets of doubles and even a full tote of syrup... but it has a mast.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Horse Shoe said:


> From a spec sheet I found.
> 
> • Operating Weight: 4230 lbs
> • Rated Operating Capacity (SAE): 1200 Lbs
> ...


Then for sure it's enough.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

RAK said:


> Mark, Our 752B picks up 4 pallets of doubles and even a full tote of syrup... but it has a mast.


I'm not surprised.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

we have a 720, I got it this last summer. 1971 i think is the year. Thus far it is a great machine. Ours is outfitted with a mast. 
Wisconsin engine. Pretty simple and easy to work on. It has not been too difficult to find parts for it. I was also able to find a reprint owners manual and shop manual, although I have not needed either. 
The machine is plenty sufficient to lift two 4-way pallets. I have not tried to lift full syrup totes.


----------

